# Bargain alternatives to neatsfoot/leather dressing?



## Hels_Bells (13 August 2010)

I usually oil my tack after cleaning but have run out of oil.  It's a miserable day and can't be bothered to got to tack shop for third day in a row...  Is there anything in my kitchen cupboard I could use instead??? I have corn oil, olive oil and seseame oil!!?!  OR will I ruin my tack in which case I won't bother with oil this time!!!!


----------



## Hels_Bells (13 August 2010)

Ok have found an answer to my own question via google!!!  I think I will just leave it this time!

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/extra-virgin-olive-oil-to-oil-saddle-188155.html


----------



## Kenzo (13 August 2010)

You oil your tack every time you've clean it?


----------



## Charlie007 (13 August 2010)

I have used vegatable oil on mine with good results. I wouldn't oil every time tho as this can rot the stitching x


----------



## EAST KENT (13 August 2010)

Don`t know about the "bargain" qualifier..but you cannot beat KO-CHO-LINE..think that`s right.It lasts forever and turns a cracked old bit of leather into something as supple as string in a minute.


----------



## Hels_Bells (13 August 2010)

Ok I say every time...  I mean every time I do a big clean for a comp.  The rest of the time I just give it a wipe and bit of effax.  Contrary to popular belief I'm not that much of an angel


----------

